# Auger type splitter



## cord arrow (Aug 16, 2006)

here's a dandy:

http://columbus.craigslist.org/tls/194418010.html


----------



## turnkey4099 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ah yes, the "Stickler" (tm). Those things look to be too dangerous for my taste. Effective? Yes. Efficient? I doubt they would keep up with a good hydraulic.

Harry K


----------



## Butch(OH) (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey Cord, I remember seeing a set up called the Unicorn at the Farm Science review in the 70s. Bolted up to the rear wheel of your car or PU. Looked damn dangerous then and worse now (older and wiser) That thing is right up the street from my office, want me to pick it up and deliver it over to ya?


----------



## cord arrow (Aug 16, 2006)

i recall as a boy my uncle purchased an auger-type splitter.
proud as a peach he was...
we took it out to the field with us, it was kinda muddy out.
got 'er all rigged up, worked OK for a coupla' pieces.
'bout the third piece it caught on a big knot & lifted the truck just enough that it fell off the jack & into the mud.
not a lot of fun from that point on....

watch the video here and your fears will be confirmed...


http://www.thestickler.com/


----------



## cord arrow (Aug 16, 2006)

ya gotta love the way the guy gets his gloved hand right in there with the screw and the wood...


----------



## l2edneck (Aug 16, 2006)

*Now that is some funny s**t*

yea sign me up for one of those:help:


----------



## monk680 (Aug 16, 2006)

Seen this on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-STICKLER-VE...36QQihZ003QQcategoryZ1467QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Seems real dangerous. How do you hold the log? So many things could go wrong with this ideal.


----------



## mga (Aug 16, 2006)

man.....it takes some guts to trust that thing. i was waiting for the log to catch and start spinning.


----------



## unjer (Aug 16, 2006)

*i have one similar*

Hi gang, this is my first post.... i have a splitter almost like the one pictured that i bought at a yard sale for less than 100 bucks, mine is called a "bark buster". Mine has a 3 hp briggs motor, and it does work great, as to speed i know you guys won't believe me but it could easily keep up with a good hydraulic. A friend of mine has one attached to his old garden tractor for years and says he can beat any hydraulic in town.... the only drawback is extremely wild grain or crotch wood. it has a hard time and mostly gets stuck. On some nice straight oak etc. you can really fly....


----------



## lazermule (Aug 7, 2008)

*I have a "Bark Buster"*

I have a "Bark Buster" that I bought at an auction a few years ago. I run it on the 3pt of my 22hp diesel tractor. It is at least 4x faster than my buddies hyd (with a 2 stage). Yes, it can be dangerous like any piece of machinery, but if respected will give years of trouble free low maintenance service.

I haven't split anything real stringy with mine, just red oak. I have however split a lot of crotch wood and it has now problems blowing right through it. The little diesel grunts a little on the tough ones, but it gets it done.


Lazer


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 7, 2008)

lazermule said:


> I have a "Bark Buster" that I bought at an auction a few years ago. I run it on the 3pt of my 22hp diesel tractor. It is at least 4x faster than my buddies hyd (with a 2 stage). Yes, it can be dangerous like any piece of machinery, but if respected will give years of trouble free low maintenance service.
> 
> I haven't split anything real stringy with mine, just red oak. I have however split a lot of crotch wood and it has now problems blowing right through it. The little diesel grunts a little on the tough ones, but it gets it done.
> 
> ...


I have seen a Auger type splitter like the one you described and it was a nice unit much faster than a hyd splitter. It was made in Germany or Austria cant remember, really the same if you ask meBut it did not seem any more dangerous than any other splitter it had guards on it and like everything thing from over there worked better and faster than a regular splitter. But I wouldn't want one bolted to my axle!


----------



## lazermule (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, I agree I wouldn't bolt it on the axle either. Mine says it was made in Isanti, MN.


----------



## lazermule (Sep 18, 2008)

Here is a picture of my "Bark Buster" hooked up and ready to go.


----------



## darren_nh (Sep 18, 2008)

cord arrow said:


> i recall as a boy my uncle purchased an auger-type splitter.
> proud as a peach he was...
> we took it out to the field with us, it was kinda muddy out.
> got 'er all rigged up, worked OK for a coupla' pieces.
> ...



I watched the video. The caption says "the most efficient splitter...." what a POS! That thing is sooo slow. I could split faster with my monster maul.


----------



## Soilarch (Sep 18, 2008)

Anybody see where they could put a "safety switch".

On one of the pages they have a list of features. "safety switch" is one of them


----------



## cjnspecial (Sep 18, 2008)

The safety switch is a ground wire or disconnect you run to the ignition coil.


----------



## lazermule (Sep 19, 2008)

cjnspecial said:


> The safety switch is a ground wire or disconnect you run to the ignition coil.



On my application I run it on a tractor with an electric activated PTO in where I can interrupt the circuit with a safety interlock thus stopping the PTO instantly with an E-Stop. I haven't wired it up yet but plan to soon.


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 19, 2008)

You guys wont believe this but my uncle is paralysed and used one of them to split. My aunt would help put wood near him and he would sit on groung next to yhe thing and split away. He did alot of wood with it. He still has it but im afraid of it. IT LOOKS SCARY.


----------



## brisawyer (Sep 19, 2008)

Gloves and long sleeves are what will get you in trouble with the auger.


----------



## lazermule (Sep 19, 2008)

Rookie1 said:


> You guys wont believe this but my uncle is paralysed and used one of them to split. My aunt would help put wood near him and he would sit on groung next to yhe thing and split away. He did alot of wood with it. He still has it but im afraid of it. IT LOOKS SCARY.



Rook,

Yeah, there is plenty to be afraid of on these things, but like with any type of machinery you need to respect it.


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes I know. He has offered to let me borrow it but I can use my BIL hyd. splitter any time I want. That seems like to much of a hassle to attach it to my truck. Plus im not sure if I need an adapter for my chevy. He has a ford. I would try it if he had it on his truck.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 20, 2008)

I saw one that was mounted on the post hole digger of a skid steer... it looked great for breaking large rounds down to something more manageable... if you set them up in a row and just go along with the bobcat and just crack em open... the splitting action would take place while you are sitting in the seat.. might be ok if you have a lot of large rounds and work by yourself but the other one I think you need cahones of solid rock to operate.. forget brass ones.. solid granite.


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 20, 2008)

might be ok if you have a lot of large rounds and work by yourself but the other one I think you need cahones of solid rock to operate.. forget brass ones.. solid granite. 

I havent heard someone use "cahones" since old Italian I worked with retired. HeHe.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 20, 2008)

Rookie1 said:


> might be ok if you have a lot of large rounds and work by yourself but the other one I think you need cahones of solid rock to operate.. forget brass ones.. solid granite.
> 
> I havent heard someone use "cahones" since old Italian I worked with retired. HeHe.



well I thought it was a little more appropriate than the other word... I hate to offend someone.


----------



## lazermule (Sep 24, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> I saw one that was mounted on the post hole digger of a skid steer... it looked great for breaking large rounds down to something more manageable... if you set them up in a row and just go along with the bobcat and just crack em open... the splitting action would take place while you are sitting in the seat.. might be ok if you have a lot of large rounds and work by yourself but the other one I think you need cahones of solid rock to operate.. forget brass ones.. solid granite.



I have seen them on a skid steer as well where the operator can just roll right up to a pile of large wood and split it. Looked like it worked well.


----------



## sredlin (Sep 24, 2008)

totally insane--like to see him do some stringy elm


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 24, 2008)

I wonder how it would work on stumps?


----------



## lazermule (Sep 24, 2008)

It is designed to pull across the grain so I'm not sure how it would do on stumps. Across the grain though, mine chews up anything you feed it.


----------



## 24d (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone know who sells these type splitters?


----------



## GlennG (Dec 29, 2008)

Dont knock a screw type splitter just because its not main stream in the US. The coolest thing about screw splitters is that there is no time wasted on the return stroke. Check out this UK manufacturer...check out the videos. I spent a half hour on their site and all I could think of is "WHy do we not have something like this available in the US¨ ?

http://hycrack.co.uk/


----------



## cjnspecial (Dec 29, 2008)

24d said:


> Anyone know who sells these type splitters?



http://www.thestickler.com

I have one and it works well with straight grained wood. It doesn't work well with stringy woods like pecan or hickory. It is definitely not safe with short pieces of wood.


----------



## sesmith (Dec 29, 2008)

GlennG said:


> Dont knock a screw type splitter just because its not main stream in the US. The coolest thing about screw splitters is that there is no time wasted on the return stroke. Check out this UK manufacturer...check out the videos. I spent a half hour on their site and all I could think of is "WHy do we not have something like this available in the US¨ ?
> 
> http://hycrack.co.uk/



My thoughts exactly. The only thing we have available here is a 20 year old unicorn or bark buster if you can find a good one. I recently found a good unicorn on ebay last fall for a little more than I wanted to pay (like all successful ebay auctions). I've only split about a cord with it so far, but it works great. It's really just as unsafe as any other pto equipment and needs to be treated with respect. My guess is it's safer than cutting the trees I feed it with. As you already stated, no time wasted waiting for a return stroke. It will split wood about as fast as you can feed it. The used unicorn was much cheaper than a hydraulic unit too.


----------



## Suz (Dec 29, 2008)

Our first "powered" splitter was one of those screw type. We bolted it on the rear axle of a 1/2 ton pickup, put it in gear and split away. Yes it worked on elm because that is all we had to burn at that time. It was dangerous but did a good job. When the elm split, it was petty ugly and stringy but it made ashes and kept us warm.

Like any other piece of machinery you have to be observant and respect the thing. What I hated to do is push against the log with my knee. I could always picture slipping and pushing my knee into that sharp point!

Jim


----------



## lazermule (Dec 30, 2008)

sesmith said:


> My thoughts exactly. The only thing we have available here is a 20 year old unicorn or bark buster if you can find a good one. I recently found a good unicorn on ebay last fall for a little more than I wanted to pay (like all successful ebay auctions). I've only split about a cord with it so far, but it works great. It's really just as unsafe as any other pto equipment and needs to be treated with respect. My guess is it's safer than cutting the trees I feed it with. As you already stated, no time wasted waiting for a return stroke. It will split wood about as fast as you can feed it. The used unicorn was much cheaper than a hydraulic unit too.



I paid $50 for mine at a local auction.:rockn:


----------



## 24d (Dec 30, 2008)

cjnspecial said:


> http://www.thestickler.com
> 
> I have one and it works well with straight grained wood. It doesn't work well with stringy woods like pecan or hickory. It is definitely not safe with short pieces of wood.



Thanks, I want to put it on a back hoe and bust some big stuff. Do you think it's tuff enuff for that?

Kinda like this.


----------



## swanny (Jan 1, 2009)

Here's one for a skid steer auger mount:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOG-SPLITTER-SP...yZ109296QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I bought one from him...very satisfied. There is a guy selling a cone splitter for skid steers for around $4k....check out youtube videos. I'll have about $700 in the cone, hydraulic motor, hoses and frame for my skid...he's charging way too much.


----------



## tatra805 (Jan 1, 2009)

now i think about it..

these cones were designed for splitting 1 meter long wood (at least the ones i see around here and back in belgium) 

Tractor PTO driven cone, the wood was pushed by a safety cage into the cone on later models.

As mentioned for small wood they are more dangerous as the possibilty that the wood starts rotating is quite big.

I am now wondering 2 things

- What is the most efficient? splitting 1 meter pieces and then cutting them to stove-length or first cutting and then splitting? I prefere to split first and then cut.

- what if a smaller cone would be used on smaller pieces. Something as a scaled down version of this design. Would it not work? and be more safe?
I do not see how a 15cm cone is needed for a small piece of wood as i dont see how a 5cm wide cone (same width as a splitting axe) would be optimal for a 1 meter piece of 12" wood.


I consider trying it out as the mechanical benefits are obvious. Power losses, maintenance, construction costs, timing are all beneficial.

Safety? just look at pictures of wounds caused by chainsaws but also drills, grinders,.... Do you really consider them more safe as you are holding them in your hands or is it a feeling?


----------



## 24d (Jan 1, 2009)

swanny said:


> Here's one for a skid steer auger mount:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOG-SPLITTER-SP...yZ109296QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I bought one from him...very satisfied. There is a guy selling a cone splitter for skid steers for around $4k....check out youtube videos. I'll have about $700 in the cone, hydraulic motor, hoses and frame for my skid...he's charging way too much.




I saw that and felt the same way, I think homemade is the way to go. Keep me updated on yours.

Here  is another model

Thanks,


----------



## moecoors (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's another one- www.canadianwoodchuck.com


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 2, 2009)

GlennG said:


> Dont knock a screw type splitter just because its not main stream in the US. The coolest thing about screw splitters is that there is no time wasted on the return stroke. Check out this UK manufacturer...check out the videos. I spent a half hour on their site and all I could think of is "WHy do we not have something like this available in the US¨ ?
> 
> http://hycrack.co.uk/



Glenn, it's probably not in the US now because of sue-happy people, lawyers, & the cost of product liability insurance. Hey, how many miles would one put on the odometer to split a cord of wood? :jawdrop:


----------



## waterman (Jan 2, 2009)

i have a stickler also. $20 at a farm auction. started out on my 4x4 but decided to much wear and tear. so i mounted an old rear end on my three pt. and a driveshaft and run it off my tractor. works great. my friend runs a hydralic pump on his pto and then turns stickler with hydralic motor which also works well.


----------



## banjobart (Jan 2, 2009)

True story:

25 Years ago I was fixing a banjo for an older guy. He said he had not been able to play for a year and was getting back into it. As I wrote up the repair tag he mentioned he had lost a thumb on a Stickler when the screw caught his glove. (These has just come out, advertised in the Mother Earth News, etc.) I was puzzled, he had a thumb on each hand.

He proceeded to explain that his surgeon had removed one of this toes and grafted it onto his hand. Looked like a damn good job to me, I never would have notcied if he had not mentioned the story.

I made a mental note never to use a Stickler.


----------



## BaldSawRunner (Jan 2, 2009)

My grandfather had one of the tractor mounted PTO driven types. He got his overalls caught in it somehow, and it almost dragged him into the screw. He said the tractor ran out of fuel before it got all of him. His son that bought it for him took it and threw it into one of his farm ponds.


----------



## 24d (Jan 2, 2009)

banjobart said:


> True story:
> 
> 25 Years ago I was fixing a banjo for an older guy. He said he had not been able to play for a year and was getting back into it. As I wrote up the repair tag he mentioned he had lost a thumb on a Stickler when the screw caught his glove. (These has just come out, advertised in the Mother Earth News, etc.) I was puzzled, he had a thumb on each hand.
> 
> ...



Friend of mine lost his finger, somehow got caught in a folding steel chair, I still sit in them but I'm really careful.


----------



## Jredsjeep (Jan 3, 2009)

swanny said:


> Here's one for a skid steer auger mount:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LOG-SPLITTER-SP...yZ109296QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I bought one from him...very satisfied. There is a guy selling a cone splitter for skid steers for around $4k....check out youtube videos. I'll have about $700 in the cone, hydraulic motor, hoses and frame for my skid...he's charging way too much.



now that is interesting since the drive mechanism is a set up from a post hole digger, even looks like the same one i have. i wonder if i can just add a cone to mine and drive around with the tractor and just drop it on the stuff i want. wouldn't loose a finger sitting in my seat.


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is a thread that shows photos and video of the Stickler in action.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=74570

I renamed my stickler the "Suicide Splitter". I have one but do not use it much.


----------



## 24d (Jan 4, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Still looking but I'd love to give one a try before buying.



I'm with you on that, looks like someone could hook us up with a demo.


----------



## swanny (Jan 4, 2009)

the ones for the skid steer work the best for the cone application. No need to be cautious about it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjnN__87vVE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eugC6YXK9fQ

In the second video above you'll notice the same manufacturer enclosed the hydrualic motor inside a metal box...I'm guessing to keep people from realizing it's just a simple motor that's turning the cone...thus he can fool people into paying more for the unit.


----------



## swanny (Jan 4, 2009)

this is a good place to get the motor from...call them with your machine's specs and they should be able to size you up...you'll want around 540 rpms with 700 to 1000 ft/pds of torque.

http://www.surpluscenter.com/hydraulic.asp?UID=2006102108082881&catname=hydraulic


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 4, 2009)

swanny said:


> In the second video above you'll notice the same manufacturer enclosed the hydrualic motor inside a metal box...I'm guessing to keep people from realizing it's just a simple motor that's turning the cone...thus he can fool people into paying more for the unit.




The second video is nothing more then an actual "Stickler" attached to a hydraulic motor.


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 4, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I've got a bobcat 7753 and the hydraulic driven hole digger attachment. One auger I have is 3ft. in diameter for digging tree planting holes.
> 
> 
> I'd love to give one of these a try on my bobcat and have been writing the different manufacturers that have come up in this thread. So far not a single has had a bolt on attachment for my unit....but have suggested I could make an adapter.
> ...



The "Stickler" bolts up to the hub of the vehicle that is being used to drive it. All you would need to do is get a wheel (rim) with the bolt pattern for the stickler and weld an adapter to the rim to mate up with the auger drive shaft. The stickler can then be bolted to the rim with 6 or 8 bolts and still be used with a truck. My stickler has an 8 bolt pattern and will fit on any Ford, Chevy or Dodge 3/4 or 1 ton truck.

If you apply downward pressure with the skid-steer as you make contact with the wood, I believe that it would prevent the wood from spinning. There is only one way to find out and video for the rest of us (hint, hint) would be great.


----------



## 24d (Jan 4, 2009)

Old Goat said:


> The "Stickler" bolts up to the hub of the vehicle that is being used to drive it. All you would need to do is get a wheel (rim) with the bolt pattern for the stickler and weld an adapter to the rim to mate up with the auger drive shaft. The stickler can then be bolted to the rim with 6 or 8 bolts and still be used with a truck. My stickler has an 8 bolt pattern and will fit on any Ford, Chevy or Dodge 3/4 or 1 ton truck.
> 
> If you apply downward pressure with the skid-steer as you make contact with the wood, I believe that it would prevent the wood from spinning. There is only one way to find out and video for the rest of us (hint, hint) would be great.



Are you offering to loan yours to TreeCo????


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 5, 2009)

24d said:


> Are you offering to loan yours to TreeCo????



UM, I don't want to take on any liability issues when, I mean, if someone gets hurt. I refer to my Stickler as the Suicide splitter.

Actually I dream of getting a skid steer or a backhoe someday and this would be the perfect setup for the stickler. From the video above it looks like the fatter cone does a better job then the stickler, but you work with what you have on hand.


----------



## moparfan1234 (Jan 5, 2009)

wow never new there was some then like this looks like my cheapo way out of swing the old axe.


----------



## BumpassStickler (Jan 21, 2009)

waterman said:


> i have a stickler also. $20 at a farm auction. started out on my 4x4 but decided to much wear and tear. so i mounted an old rear end on my three pt. and a driveshaft and run it off my tractor. works great. my friend runs a hydralic pump on his pto and then turns stickler with hydralic motor which also works well.


 I have a Sticker and a old rear end I want do the same thing. Can you tell me more on how you did it?


----------



## bump_r (Jan 21, 2009)

BumpassStickler said:


> I have a Sticker and a old rear end I want do the same thing. Can you tell me more on how you did it?


Your nic makes me nervous for some reason...uttahere:


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 21, 2009)

BumpassStickler]I have a Sticker and a old rear end I want do the same thing. Can you tell me more on how you did it?[/QUOTE]
[QUOTE=bump_r said:


> Your nic makes me nervous for some reason...uttahere:



Some folks make it too easy, sorry, couldn't resist. Moral of the story, It is always a good idea to read your post slowly before you submit. LOL!


----------



## stihlcuttin (Jan 21, 2009)

*I have a Bark Buster too*

The bark buster I have is the one that runs off a rear tire! It has a frame with rollers that you drive on, then pull the pins out.
It is much faster than most hydraulic splitters in straight grained wood.
I run mine off a 1990 Dodge cummins diesel with 7.17 gears!
I'm out of town right now, I can post some pics next week.


----------



## Troy G (Jan 21, 2009)

I bought a Stickler, and was prepared for it to be a POS. . .

It is everything people are saying it is. My problems is that I am running 33" tires on my 4x4 and have trouble getting the truck low enough for the rounds to be caught and held against the turning action of the Stickler. I cut my wood at 16" to fit in my Regency stove. Another problem is that once you get the truck low enough you are working right off the ground and it is a killer on the back to have to be constantly bending and getting wood. I split close to eight cords with mine and am looking to spend the money on a hydraulic splitter. I tried to split a big 38" round of poplar that I thought was seasoned enough and the Stickler, with the help of the round, nearly snapped my wrist and forearm into tiny bits when it grabbed, started spinning and then nearly knocked the truck off the axle stand I use.


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 21, 2009)

Troy, I think I'd go to the maul, axe, & wedges before I got into a love affair with that Stickler. 16" wood splits pretty easy, up on a block, sure gotta beat bending that way, almost maiming yourself, and your truck. How many miles go on the odometer to split a cord?


----------



## Troy G (Jan 21, 2009)

To be honest I have no idea since my odometer stopped working at 250,000 km and I never got around to fixing it. My truck will never get really old this way. 

I tried the maul, wedge and sledge hammer thing the year before and that was not really fun either. I really need to just burn natural gas or get a hydraulic splitter.


----------



## BumpassStickler (Jan 22, 2009)

Old Goat said:


> Some folks make it too easy, sorry, couldn't resist. Moral of the story, It is always a good idea to read your post slowly before you submit. LOL!



You are very correct. That is funny. I did read it but not like I should have.
I should have said" I have a Stickler log splitter and wish to attach it to a rear drive unit that was from a Chevy Luv pickup truck, and attach it to a PTO from a tractor to power the unit". That is clearer but not as quick to type. My typing usually makes people laugh or cry.How much can you expect for somebody from Bumpass!


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 24, 2009)

BumpassStickler said:


> You are very correct. That is funny. I did read it but not like I should have.
> I should have said" I have a Stickler log splitter and wish to attach it to a rear drive unit that was from a Chevy Luv pickup truck, and attach it to a PTO from a tractor to power the unit". That is clearer but not as quick to type. My typing usually makes people laugh or cry.How much can you expect for somebody from Bumpass!



Sorry, I was sleep deprived when I responded to your first post and it seemed funner at the time, it still does.

Welcome to AS by the way.

Build some type of frame work for the Chevy Luv axle to hold it up at the desired level. A drive line can be modified to match up with the PTO of the tractor or even a stand alone motor would work. The motor wouldn't have to be very big such as a four banger. If I remember right I have seen photos from the 70's of a stickler mounted on a Dodge dart or Ford Pinto and it worked just fine. Any small car that was rear wheel drive. My Ford F250 is over-kill and with the 460 motor is not the cheapest way to split wood. 

If you built the frame as a 3-point hitch set-up you could haul it behind the tractor. It wouldn't take much of a frame work, just something to support the axle and keep the drive shaft in line with the PTO. 

Here is a link to the 1976 "Mother Earth News" article that gives a brief history about the Stickler
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Modern-Homesteading/1976-09-01/Tool-To-Split-Firewood.aspx

Here is the 1977 follow-up article also from "Mother Earth News"
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Nature-Community/1977-09-01/Mothers-Useful-Tips-For-Success.aspx

What I don't understand is that with the current mentality of trial lawyers now days, how can anyone can even think about making and selling a new one? This is the kind of stuff the the blood suckers (lawyers) are looking for to make a class action lawsuit out of.


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 24, 2009)

I just found this video. This is what I meant by using a stand alone engine to drive the Stickler. This one has a jack shaft to lower the RPM and looks safer then mounted to a vehicle hub.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8587229488272723510


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 24, 2009)

Just found this Craigslist listing for someone in OK City area. Looks like he has come down in price.

http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/grd/1002783214.html



> 3pt Log Splitter Must sell fast! Only $150.00 - $150 (Meeker/Prague)
> 
> Date: 2009-01-22, 6:32AM CST
> 
> ...


----------



## sesmith (Jan 24, 2009)

Old Goat said:


> Just found this Craigslist listing for someone in OK City area. Looks like he has come down in price.
> 
> http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/grd/1002783214.html



Just make sure all it needs is sharpening and he isn't trying to run a stickler directly off a pto. The stickler is right hand thread. You'd need a left hand thread screw (like the unicorn or bark buster splitters) to run directly off a pto without a gearbox.


----------



## stihlcuttin (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bark buster that runs off rear tire.*

Here it is.
I just give it about 15mph. 
The old cummins 12 valve just keeps on going no matter what ya put on. 
A vehicle with a open diff is the easiest, I have to put the passenger side on blocks because it has a detroit locker in rear diff.


----------



## coog (Jan 24, 2009)

Old Goat said:


> I just found this video. This is what I meant by using a stand alone engine to drive the Stickler. This one has a jack shaft to lower the RPM and looks safer then mounted to a vehicle hub.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8587229488272723510



I could have split a rick of wood with my Monster Maul and been home in my jammies in the time that took.How lame!


----------



## porta mill (Jan 24, 2009)

I used to watch my dad run one in his truck when I was a kid. The truck had a posi rear so the other wheel had to be off the ground also .one day he was splitting a big chunk of oak and it stalled the truck so I hopped in the truck got it running again put in gear gave it the gas. well when I did that the screw hit a knot or something hard in the wood lifted the the truck up in the air knocking it off the blocks and down on the ground almost tearing the box side off the truck. I think I needed to change my pants and dad did also. from that day on it was never used again. I was moving dad out of the house I grew up in last year and while cleaning out the basement I found the the splitter in good condition, and I instantly remembered the day I went for a ride .I decided to keep it and show it to people once in a while and everyone who has seen it says it is a miracle dad and I never got hurt using it


----------



## Old Goat (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is a used Stickler for sale in Montana on Craigslist. 

http://montana.craigslist.org/tls/1000295727.html


----------



## wampum (Jan 26, 2009)

Jredsjeep said:


> now that is interesting since the drive mechanism is a set up from a post hole digger, even looks like the same one i have. i wonder if i can just add a cone to mine and drive around with the tractor and just drop it on the stuff i want. wouldn't loose a finger sitting in my seat.



The thing thats interesting about that auger splitter,is they claim you can pick up a pretty good sized log to cut off the ground or remove from the woods.


----------



## Brian VT (Feb 22, 2009)

What do you think powers this one ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bark-Buster-Log...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 22, 2009)

Brian VT said:


> What do you think powers this one ?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Bark-Buster-Log...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50



my guess is you sit a vehicle on it... the 2 rollers are spun by a tire.... would be my guess


----------



## lazermule (Feb 22, 2009)

BICYCLE POWER!!!

No just kidding, it looks like it either goes on the front or rear of a lawn and garden tractor and is belt driven. There is a picture of the belt tensioner in one photo and a lever sticking out the top in another.

Thats my guess...

LAZER


----------



## mucat (Mar 28, 2009)

I made one of these many years ago. Gave me the worst case of "tennis elbow" I ever had, from reaching under the fender to fetch the pieces out.. Also left the wood a bit splintery. And yes it was scary looking at that unicorn, trying to get you. But any scarier than this? http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=46387&d=1173245394 I'd take my chances with the screw any day. Friend said he saw somewhere an adaptation of a stickler type to an electric impact wrench. Any body know more? I was looking at gas powered impact wrenches. At least the screw would be pointing away from you. Handy for splitting stuff up in the bush, so you can lift it into the truck.


----------



## lazermule (Mar 28, 2009)

My buddy has a saw rig like that, yeah it's scary. I have never seen him use it, but he does.

The impact powered cone splitter sounds interesting, a tractor mounted air compressor would do the trick..

LM


----------



## burlman (Mar 29, 2009)

I still have a stickler that I bought back in the 80's. had a contract to supply 48in. firewood split for a wood fired bakery. this splitter was great for this job. you could get that screw hot enough to burn your skin if you touched it. A little hard on the back as you are always bent over to the ground to work. One cold day I threw on a pair of coveralls to work, pulled the legs over my rubber boots so to keep the sawdust out. I walked by the tip of the splitter to do something, and the auger grabbed my losse coveralls, it threaded me in lucky we were a few guys together that day and someone shut down the pto. the tip of the screw was about 6in from giving me a rectal exam of a lifetime. we needed a knife to cut through the clothing to get me free. Another life training excercise. still use the rig for the odd job, works well. like all machinery just be careful, you can have an accident with any tool, if you are not cautious


----------



## cjnspecial (Mar 29, 2009)

lazermule said:


> The impact powered cone splitter sounds interesting, a tractor mounted air compressor would do the trick..
> 
> LM



It's called Charlie's Wood Splitter made by Macknight Enterprises in Canada. 

Edit: here is a link: http://www.woodsplitter.net/


----------



## lazermule (Mar 29, 2009)

I'd say Waaaay too much money for what you are getting. Just not enough there to justify that cost IMHO.


----------



## woodguy105 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've seen a recent video of a dude using one of these on a bob cat. Not too practical in the field driving around to each piece IMO but...could that be used to split a log in half lengthwise? Then maybe in quarters..

If you could, then you could just cut the long quartered logs with your chainsaw to stove lengh???

:monkey:


----------



## romy624 (Nov 6, 2009)

monk680 said:


> Seen this on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-STICKLER-VE...36QQihZ003QQcategoryZ1467QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> Seems real dangerous. How do you hold the log? So many things could go wrong with this ideal.



u keep the truck close enough to ground so the log goes against the ground and cant spin but still very dangerous and hard on the back


----------

